# Bild golden machen?



## kcyberbob (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Grafik und Bildbearbeitung.
Ich habe im Internet ein Bild gefunden das golden ist.

So jetzt will ich folgendes Bild auch so haben und es soll der grüne  Hintergrund 
ausgeschnitte werden.

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja helfen und sagen wie ich das ganze mache.
Ich habe schon mal probiert aber es funktioniert nicht und das mit dem Freistellen geht auch nicht so richtig.
Das mit den Haaren ist irgendwie  zu machen aber vielleicht gibt es da ja einen Trick oder so.

gruß kcyberbob

PS: Mein Programm ist Fireworks MX 2004

*[EDIT]Pornografische bzw. obszöne Bilder sind laut Nutzungsregeln untersagt.[/EDIT]*


----------



## fluessig (28. Januar 2004)

Ich würde das Bild zweiteilen und zwar in Hintergrund und Vordergrund - da kommst du nicht ums ausschneiden drumrum (Benutz nicht den Zauberstift zum ausschneiden, ist nicht exakt genug).
Dann würde ich den Hintergrund in einem Extrabild speichern, das in Graustufen umwandeln und anschließend wieder farbig machen.
Nun kannst du den Hintergrund einfach in einen goldenen Ton hüllen (vielleicht sollte er auch ein wenig an Schärfe verlieren, aber nicht sehr viel).
Dann setzt du das wieder mit der Frau zusammen.
Etwas schade ist, dass Sie die Schatten auf dem Arm hat, da weiß ich nichts, wie man die entfernen könnte.
Ich weiß eigentlich nichts von fireworks, aber das ist ja immer ähnlich. Im anschluß würde ich die Ebene mit der Frau maskieren und an den kritischen Stellen am Haar transparent machen.
Zum Abschluss würde ich noch eine Ebene erstellen, in der Du über der Frau bei niedrigem Deckungsgrad goldene Farbe (braunton ganz hell) malst und ihre Haut dadurch künstlich bräunst.
Ums ausschneiden kommst du bei der Lösung nicht, allerdings stellt das Motiv keine sehr hohen ansprüche, wenn du beim Haar wie beschieben vorgehst.


----------



## kcyberbob (28. Januar 2004)

Klingt ja eigendlich ganz gut ich probier es mal.


----------



## kcyberbob (29. Januar 2004)

Also das mit dem freistellen klappt über haupt nicht bei den Haaren oben.
Was hast du gemeint ich soll nicht nur den Zauberstab verwenden.
Wie geht das freistellen denn noch?

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2004)

Du solltest dir bei den Haaren ja auch nicht die Mühe geben alles ganz genau auszuschneiden. Das würd ich erstmal grob machen und dann beim arbeiten mit der Ebenenmaske verfeinern.
Es gibt doch zum ausschneiden auch noch das Lasso oder Polygonwerkzeuge. Ich versuch mich mal an deinem Bild, wenn dus mir zuschickst.


----------



## kcyberbob (29. Januar 2004)

Hey das währe ja cool.

Der link zu dem Bild ist:

http://www.tischkegeln.de/andy/diana.jpg
und das ist das Bild mit der Goldfärbung
http://www.tischkegeln.de/andy/jordan.jpg

Gruß kcyberbob


----------

